# 2nd time around



## Bigmoose (Dec 8, 2009)

I am in my second year of doing craft shows.  About 2 weeks ago I did my first repeat show and was looking forward to it so I could compare to last year and see how things wre progressing.  Last year I did 4X my booth fee, this year 8X.  It was almost to the dollar double what I did last year.  I have also had one show go 9X and another went 11X.  I can't belive it.  All this in a state where unemployment is about 15%.  I have one show left and just enough product left to start with a full table.  I had soap drying every where in my house 2 months ago and now it is slim pickings.  The Christmas shopping season sure beats the tar out of all the summer shows I did this year.  I wish all other soapers to have great shows till X-Mas time.

Bruce


----------



## rubato456 (Dec 9, 2009)

way to go! you rock! 8)


----------



## olebean (Dec 10, 2009)

My shows have all been up too this year.  And I just did a really small show (7 vendors) and did EXTREMELY well!

I'm hoping this trend continues next year!


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 10, 2009)

Bigmoose said:
			
		

> All this in a state where unemployment is about 15%.



That shows everyone that if you have a good product and some common sense it is still possible to stay in business and make it a succes; even in times like these. Well done, Bruce!


----------



## Deb (Dec 10, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome experience!


----------

